# Ivermectin Paste for chicken



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have some Golden Comet hens with Gapeworm so I was going to use Ivermectin pour on but my Tractor supply didn't have it so I had to get the paste. Here are the directions:

"This syringe contains sufficient paste to treat one 1320 lb horse at the recommene dose rate of 91 mcg (whats mcg?) ivermectin per lb (200 mcg/kg) of body weight. Each weight marking on the syringe plunger delivers enough paste to treat 250 lb of body weight."

Can anyone please clear that up for me and inform me how much to use per chicken and also how exactly I'm supposed to get a chicken to take the paste? Thanks


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I hate to see a post go unanswered, but I don't think I'm going to be of much help.

Fortunately, I've not had to deal with gape worms, and I'm not disputing the benefits of Ivermectin as a successful cure, but I will say that the paste concentrate is designed to be used on large animals and trying to break down the paste to a safe and successful dosage could be harmful, not to mention unsuccessful with the improper dosage.

If I had to venture a possible treatment, I would buy the injectable Ivermectin and use one drop applied topically to the skin of the chicken either at the base of the neck or under a wing. One drop, once a week for three consecutive weeks. 

I would think an insulin syringe would be the easiest to get an appropriate sized drop which would be safe for your chickens.

I do realize that the paste is far less expensive than buying the injectable, but would allow a safer margin of error. If this isn't feasible , then try to find another appropriate wormer for poultry, specifically.

Personally, I would not use the paste to treat poultry.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

This makes sense - if you agree - return it for a full refund if you have no large animals.


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't answer with confidence on the paste or treatment of gapeworm, but I just bought the 50 mL of injectable Ivermectin and added it to their water for 2 - 3 days. I believe my research told me that neither the paste nor the pour on have effective applications for chickens; that's how I'm proceeding in the future as well. 

Check out this website; http://www.sweeth2o.us/Parasites.html


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I've never treated gapeworm, but the pour on works wonders on poultry. I'll look up the paste and see if I can calculate a dose for you.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Unless you have a milligram scale, I'd return it. Looking at the pastes and their dosage, for one of the tubes I looked at, you'd need 4.6mg of the paste. :/


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to go ahead and return it. If they still don't carry any other kind of Ivermectin then I'll order what I want online.


----------

